
Show HN: Text Better – Communicate Better – Relationship Better - btseytlin
http://trylovetap.com
======
btseytlin
Hi!! LoveTap creator Ben here.

LoveTap uses trend analysis on your texts to help you learn how you're doing
in your relationship - all by analyzing your texts.

It's only for android, but I'd love for you to try it out.

Free. No ads. No tracking.

Check out the product hunt for more info! (or just go try it out)
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lovetap-text-analyzer-
for-...](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/lovetap-text-analyzer-for-android)

